# Non-alcoholic Halloween punch



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Sherbet is sorbet, which will be in beside the ice cream at the grocery store. Lime is often used in halloween punch as it is bright green.


----------



## cid404 (Sep 20, 2013)

If you want a light green liquid, you can always get sweet/sour mix at most places that supply bars (even some supermarkets have it).

I used it once for my "toxic waste" punch. Served in acrylic lab drinkware, it comes out really fun.

Combine it with club soda if you want something less sweet, or 7-up/Sprite/Ginger ale if you want it sweet. Its basically a bar mix of lemon and lime juice and sugar syrup. No carbonation.

Some of the bar companies have a *very* green mix that gives a sour apple flavor, too!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few punch recipes & party presentation ideas. Have fun! 








Witches Brew Punch
Ingredients
2 cups sugar 
2 quarts water 
2 (0.13-ounce) envelopes lime drink mix 
1 (46-ounce) can pineapple juice
1 quart ginger ale
Stir together sugar and 2 quarts water until sugar is dissolved. Stir in remaining ingredients. Chill.
Note: For a scary presentation, place punch bowl into a larger bowl, and add dry ice to larger bowl.










More punch recipes in my Blog:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1530-double-double-toil-trouble-halloween-drink-punch-recipes.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/1501-halloween-party-ideas-snacks.html


----------

